# Moving to Algarve with kids and working in UK



## ChrisOxon (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi All

My wife and I are getting a bit fed up with life in UK and we have been to Portugal on holiday every year for the last 5/6 years or so, mainly Carvoeiro area.

We are seriously thinking about moving to Portugal but we will make a long term plan(i.e. visits, find info about schools etc). We understand that it will not be like a holiday it will be different but we just don't get on with the way of life in the UK especially in the winter

Basically i have 2 questions:

1. Has anyone moved with children from of an early age? Around 3 Years and 1 year old as we have kids and thought it would be best to move before school started, if so are they happy as this is easily the most important thing for us?

2. Does anyone work in the UK but live in Portgual, I can contract so could work in UK for 6 months and commute back every 2 weeks or so then I can not work for 6 months or so just wondered if people did that kind of thing?

Anyway we are at very early stages of discussing but any help will be greatly apprecaited.

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Re 2. there are lots of people that do this, the main problem area is Social Security payments in Portugal, if you can satisfy UK Tax man that you do not rely or do any of your work in UK via internet from here, then it smooths the way.
The other main area to consider is cost and availability of flights and your costs whilst in UK.


----------



## jeremy mark (Apr 17, 2012)

ChrisOxon said:


> Hi All
> 
> My wife and I are getting a bit fed up with life in UK and we have been to Portugal on holiday every year for the last 5/6 years or so, mainly Carvoeiro area.
> 
> ...


hi Chris
we have been in portugal now for nearly 12 years,we came with our boys 9 and 7 and twin girls 6 months old...so we have done it all and would not go back to uk..I used to travel back and forwards untill i sold my buisness and basiclly got fed up with it..now i am established here.I know alot of people that do the travel back to uk,so is very doable.
The schools start at 6 years old here unless you pay and do private befor,depends what you want. We tried international school lagoa and was not worth money or education,so we have worked between portuguese schools and small international school near us,lagos.My eldest son has just finished uni in london and will be back here working from june,as cannot stay in london,he says.
All our children our fluent in both languages which is such a big gift to them,the girls start spanish or french next term.
We feel it has given us all such a better quality of life,we would not change it for anything,every time i go back to uk it confirms that for me.
Any help i can be let me know,
regards Edwina..
p.s. i know lots of people starting up new ventures now as market is low,so good to buy and set up..very positive.we are also selling our cafe to start new ventures,so lots of good changes here..


----------

